# LELIT PL 42 EMI BEST MOD



## yulpro (11 mo ago)

I always drank my coffee in the morning but recently I wanted to take the next step and bought a PL42 EMI lelit machine. I was very satisfied but the lack of a PID frustrates me because the standard thermostat variant leaves much to be desired due to quite large temperature variations.
So i decided to build my own MOD transforming the Lelit PL42 EMI into a machine that rivals even with the most expensive Lelit espressos equipment .









The unmodified Lelit PL 42 EMI​
This is what i added to the standard machine :

PID temperature control
Touch Screen display
Tank water sensing
Automatic Brew Timer
Preinfusion option
Inactivity Standby option
Date,time display
AutoON by time option
RGB LED MOD









LELIT PL 42 EMI MOD FULL PACK​
For a better view of the project you can watch video here


----------

